# What is this chick



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

When I ordered I only ordered barred rock, buff orphingtons, and blue Andalusians!
I have 2 of these chics that are black with a little white on em! Maybe black astrolorp?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably a black australorp.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> When I ordered I only ordered barred rock, buff orphingtons, and blue Andalusians!
> I have 2 of these chics that are black with a little white on em! Maybe black astrolorp?


Did they start out with a white belly?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes Jim they did!? It's odd they sent me 2 like this I was expecting maybe 1 rare but not this!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> Yes Jim they did!? It's odd they sent me 2 like this I was expecting maybe 1 rare but not this!


Our australorps just started laying, we are so happy with them, we got two new chicks, and just found a roo to breed! They are very quite layers too.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

That's great I actually have 15 coming the first week of April! They say there record laying chickens!


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there a white tip in it's wing feathers? If I'd say Aussie.

VIVI


----------



## ArticStrat (Mar 7, 2013)

My astro's look like that too. Sweet birds. Very pleased with them.


----------

